

Show HN: My first startup - So Yummy - overworkedasian
http://soyum.my/
after months of baking with my girlfriend, we decided to launch our first startup together: SoYummy.<p>I got the inspiration when she first got a subscription to Birchbox and i thought, there must be 'bakery/sweets' version of Birchbox. After some research, i discovered that there really isn't anything like this. This wont make me a million dollars overnight, but we wanted to give this a shot and really try to make it work. Let me know if you got any questions!
======
overworkedasian
after months of baking with my girlfriend, we decided to launch our first
startup together: SoYummy. I got the inspiration when she first got a
subscription to Birchbox and i thought, there must be 'bakery/sweets' version
of Birchbox. After some research, i discovered that there really isn't
anything like this. This wont make me a million dollars overnight, but we
wanted to give this a shot and really try to make it work. Let me know if you
got any questions! would love some feedback!

------
botolo
Nice idea. I look forward to seeing the kind of cookies you will provide and
the price of the subscription.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Clickable:

<http://soyum.my/>

